# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Aloe vera helpt tegen acne en psoriasis

## FRANCOIS580

*Aloe vera helpt tegen acne en psoriasis*

Acne en psoriasis zijn ongetwijfeld de meest voorkomende huidaandoeningen, zowel jong als oud wordt er door getroffen. Bijna 400000 landgenoten hebben met de bijzonder vervelende symptomen van psoriasis te kampen. Velen van hen lijden er zelfs zo erg onder dat ze sociaal geïsoleerd geraken, met alle nadelige gevolgen voor hun psychische gezondheid. Toch kunnen psoriasis patiënten met een aangepaste voeding en kruiden veel zelf doen om de symptomen van deze huidziekte verzachten. Vooral met het gebruik van aloe vera gel en sap worden er uitstekende resultaten geboekt. Wat is eigenlijk aloe vera en worden er buiten een gunstig effect op huidziekten als acne en psoriasis nog helende eigenschappen aan aloe vera toegeschreven?

Psoriasis is een chronische huidziekte die hoofdzakelijk wordt gekenmerkt door rode vlekken bedekt met witte huidschilfers. Vaak voelen deze vlekken verdikt aan. Deze veel voorkomende huiduitslag komt het meeste voor op de hoofdhuid, de strekzijde van knieën en ellebogen, de onderkant van de rug, de benen en armen, de handen en voeten, de lichaamsplooien. In het gezicht, en een meer veralgemeende vorm over het ganse lichaam komen gelukkig niet zoveel voor. Als gevolg van psoriasis treden in sommige gevallen allerlei nagelafwijkingen zoals putjes en dystrofie of artritis in vingers en tenen op. Psoriasis komt dikwijls voor in combinatie met vooral artritis en de ziekte van Crohn. Psoriasis heeft geen invloed op andere mogelijke ziektes.

*Met psoriasis geboren*
Deze huidziekte komt dikwijls familiaal voor. Iedereen wordt met psoriasis geboren. Enkel zij die de voorbeschiktheid hebben kunnen uiteindelijk ook psoriasis ontwikkelen. Dat wil echter lang niet zeggen dat wie voorbestemd is, deze ziekte later ook écht zal ontwikkelen.

*Geneeskracht van de wonderplant*
Reeds in de oudheid werd aan de aloe vera plant al heel wat geneeskracht toegeschreven. Hij wordt door velen dan ook niet voor niets dé wonderplant genoemd. Maar is de aloe vera plant wel zo gezond dan tot hiertoe werd aangenomen? Populair is hij zeker. Het aantal voedingssupplementen en verzorgingsproducten zijn haast niet meer te tellen en er komen er dagelijks nog bij.

De ene aloe vera plant is echter de andere niet, er bestaan immers honderden soorten ieder met hun aparte eigenschappen.
De meest bekende is de Aloë Barbadensis, of de échte aloe vera zoals wij die kennen. Deze plant is afkomstig uit Zuid-Afrika en wordt als de meest krachtige soort beschouwd. Het is een vetplant met dikke, puntige bladeren.
Eeuwenlang reeds speelt deze plant een vooraanstaande rol in de natuurgeneeskunde, en naar zijn geneeskracht wordt ondertussen al meer dan vijftig jaar wetenschappelijk onderzoek verricht. Over welk bestanddeel nu precies de grootste geneeskracht van aloe vera uitmaakt is men nog steeds niet eens.
Ook herboristen erkennen de geneeskracht aloë.../...

Lees verder...

----------

